# auger height control lever Y624 questions



## raggdoll (Dec 20, 2016)

When I set the auger control lever and height for blowing, over time, the auger creeps up. I continually have to re-set it (engage the lever and pull up on the handlebars). 

Anyone else have this happen, and is there an adjustment?


----------

